# What temperature/ time do you use for plastisol transfers?



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw a video on YouTube that said 380 degrees for ten seconds. That seems awfully hot since the ink will cure at 320. I'd rather press for a longer time at a lower temperature, especially on polyester.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Many transfers need to be applied that hot....Silver Mountain Graphics for example.....Pressing at a lower temperature may solve your polyester problem but may not be enough to release and adhere the transfer to the garment....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Transfers coated with adhesive powder usually cure at a lower temp. F&M's cure at 325 degrees. Versatrans is 350.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are these stock or custom designs?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

proworlded said:


> Are these stock or custom designs?


My own prints. I did them with adhesive powder at 370 for 20 seconds and it worked well. These were black prints; I'm looking forward to seeing how opaque inks work.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ripcord said:


> I did them with adhesive powder at 370 for 20 seconds and it worked well.


Are you following your powder's recommended temp/time? Different powders have different specs. I know International Coatings has powder with a 325 temp and as low as 5 second dwell time.


----------

